# Goth



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

On Tallee's _Blood Forums,_ we play a game called *GOTH.* Essentially, there are five or six different categories that covers things that are Horror oriented, be it movies, The Goth Culture, music, etc. You get the picture. It's sort of a Ghoulish Trivial Pursuit, but instead of pie slices, you pick up tombstones. Anyway, it retails for about twenty bones, and I'm going to pick up a copy of this for Halloween. I've been trying to find some type of games for a party, and this looks like it will fit the bill nicely. Anyone else heard of this board game, or any other games that can be played for All Hallows? If so, please enlighten me. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

GOTH is most certainly an awesome game... I hadn't heard of it until it was started at the board. If you pick up a copy of it, Sinister -- you'll have to bring the game over to this board!  

...hell, I plan on getting a copy, as soon as I count up my coinage.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Will do, Tallee! I definitely have plans for it.  

Glad to see you back here. I was going to PM you in a couple of days, and ask if you were gonna show back up here.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Of course I was going to come back, bro -- I just got sidetracked, but I'm back on the course now!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sure, there's one called "Spooks - The Haunting Mystery Game", not dissimilar from "Clue".


----------

